# صلاة في الضيق



## روزي86 (15 فبراير 2010)

** امل يارب اذنك استجب لي مسكين وبائس انا. احفظ نفسي لاني تقي يا الهي خلص انت عبدك المتكل عليك ارحمني يارب لانني اليك اصرخ اليوم كله. فرح نفس عبدك لانني اليك يارب ارفع نفسي.*

*لانك انت يارب صالح وغفور وكثير الرحمه لكل الداعين اليك.*

*اصغ يارب الي صلاتي وانصت الي صوت تضرعاتي. في يوم ضيقي ادعوك لانك تستجيب لي. لا مثل لك بين الالهه يارب ولا مثل اعمالك.*

*التفت الي وارحمني اعط عبدك قوتك وخلص ابن امتك. *

*اصنع معي اية للخير فيري ذلك مبغضي فيخزوا لانك انت يارب اعنتني وعزيتني.*

*من اجل اسمك يارب تحييني بعدلك تخرج من الضيق نفسي.*​


----------



## mera22 (16 فبراير 2010)

ميرسي كتير روزي

الرب معكي


----------



## kalimooo (16 فبراير 2010)

امين يا روززززي

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## روزي86 (16 فبراير 2010)

*ميرسي يا ميرا يا حبي*

*نورتي يا قمر*​


----------



## روزي86 (16 فبراير 2010)

*ميرسي يا كليمو علي مرورك الجميل زيك*

*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## DODY2010 (26 أغسطس 2010)

امين يالهي اسمع واستجيب


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2010)

ميرسي جدا علي مرورك الجميل


----------



## النهيسى (28 أغسطس 2010)

*آمين

شكرا جدا للصلاه الجميله

*


----------



## روزي86 (28 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا ليك يا استاذي

نورت


----------



## happy angel (31 أغسطس 2010)

> *من اجل اسمك يارب تحييني بعدلك تخرج من الضيق نفسي.*​



*ميرسى حبيبتى صلاة جميلة جداااا
ربنا يقرح قلبك*​


----------



## روزي86 (31 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا يخليكي يا ارق هابي

نورتي


----------



## christianbible5 (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*اختي روزي86...*
*الرب يبارك حياتك...*
*آمين يا رب...*
*ميرسي كتير على الصلاة الحلوة...*
*اذكروني في صلاتكم...*


----------



## روزي86 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *اختي روزي86...*
> *الرب يبارك حياتك...*
> *آمين يا رب...*
> *ميرسي كتير على الصلاة الحلوة...*
> *اذكروني في صلاتكم...*


 

ميرسي ليك

نورت الموضوع


----------

